# Zeki Müren: Sun of Turkish Classical Music



## whitesnake

Zeki Müren (1931-1996) was a prominent Turkish singer, composer and actor. He was famous for his compelling voice and precise articulation in his singing of both established Turkish classical music and contemporary songs.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zeki_Müren

http://www.turkishmusicclub.com/zeki_muren.htm


----------



## Noiseman433

I finally got a chance to hear his version of "Bir Demet Yasemin" (from the Turkish movie of the same name). Very different than most of the modern recordings you'll hear.


----------

